# Installed second life...



## Ziff (Aug 29, 2009)

now wtf do I do? i got past the tutorial, equiped that gay furry suit, now im on some island that has random buildings.. I want to get to luskwood and improve my avatar can someone help?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

Uhhhhhhhhhninstall it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 29, 2009)

UNINSTALLED IT FAST
DO IT NOAW AND GET IN THE CHOPPA


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 29, 2009)

Uninstall it fast before it's too late. 

Hurry.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Get the Aventity fox at North*star mall.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c390/werewolffan98/Snapshot_005.jpg


----------



## Ziff (Aug 29, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhninstall it?


 


Crysix Corps said:


> UNINSTALLED IT FAST
> DO IT NOAW AND GET IN THE CHOPPA


 


Kaamos said:


> Uninstall it fast before it's too late.
> 
> Hurry.


 
wow  oookay....


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 29, 2009)

minx112 said:


> wow  oookay....



Now what do all these sentences have in common? Maybe you should follow their advice?


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Now what do all these sentences have in common? Maybe you should follow their advice?



No U!

Second Life is awesome!

you can do stuff like be a DJ in it.


----------



## Baltowolfdog92 (Aug 29, 2009)

i can help if you want I love SL im on it all the time. as for wear to get a luskwood suit im not sure but i know where to get some cool fursuits for your avi if ya want^^


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No U!
> 
> Second Life is awesome!
> 
> you can do stuff like be a DJ in it.




I can do that in First Life just as easy.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't bother keeping it, it's a waste of disk space.

Uninstall it now, like others have said.

Why would this be TFL when Second Life isn't a game at all?


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Don't bother keeping it, it's a waste of disk space.
> 
> Uninstall it now, like others have said.
> 
> Why would this be TFL when Second Life isn't a game at all?



No U! i think ur probably used to World of Warcraft and can't handle the steep learning curve.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No U! i think ur probably used to World of Warcraft and can't handle the steep learning curve.




Each of this person's posts thus far have begun with "No U!" and he has yet to use the actual word "you" more than once.  His argument is invalid.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No U! i think ur probably used to World of Warcraft and can't handle the steep learning curve.



Are you seriously trying to tell us that Second Life, a game that has no goal and no gameplay other than chatting, has a higher learning curve than any other game?

Wow. Just wow. Are you sure you're playing the same Second Life everyone in this thread is?

Anyway, Second Life is terrible. If you have friends that play it, it's fun. Kind of. Well, not really. Anyway, the only thing there is to "do" is to talk to people.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Each of this person's posts thus far have begun with "No U!" and he has yet to use the actual word "you" more than once.  His argument is invalid.



Second life is awesome,many businesses are using it for meetings and i'm dancing at a sim right now in sl.

Of course i'm the Red Fox in the thong. =^-^=


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Are you seriously trying to tell us that Second Life, a game that has no goal and no gameplay other than chatting, has a higher learning curve than any other game?
> 
> Wow. Just wow. Are you sure you're playing the same Second Life everyone in this thread is?
> 
> Anyway, Second Life is terrible. If you have friends that play it, it's fun. Kind of. Well, not really. Anyway, the only thing there is to "do" is to talk to people.



I suspect that you're probably a kid,so you don't have a reason to be in SL.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

YEAH YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THE COMPLEXITY OF BEING AN FOX FURRY IN A ONLINE VIDEO GAEM.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No U! i think ur probably used to World of Warcraft and can't handle the steep learning curve.



I don't play that rubbish MMO or any MMO. General time and money wasters.

Did you buy that or did you build it from scratch? I'm guessing the former because most furries are lazy and want the quick route for an avatar on there. There is the minority who actually put a lot of effort into avatars such as Flynn on FA.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> I suspect that you're probably a kid,so you don't have a reason to be in SL.



Um, excuse me? How does that work?

First of all, Second Life has a teen grid. Even if I am a "kid", I do have every reason to play SL.

Second, my age has nothing to do with what I asked you. How does a game with no game play other than talking to other people have a learning curve?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2009)

Unless you are in SL to build and sell stuff, it's really just a money pit if you have a Premium account. Best to stick with the free Basic account.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Unless you are in SL to build and sell stuff, it's really just a money pit if you have a Premium account. Best to stick with the free Basic account.



Yeah. Of course i'm learning to build tables and stuff.

And it seems that the griefing has seemed to die off or something,Because before in my Grid Watch group, i'd get a notice every day about a griefing incident.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Yeah. Of course i'm learning to build tables and stuff.
> 
> And it seems that the griefing has seemed to die off or something,Because before in my Grid Watch group, i'd get a notice every day about a griefing incident.




Yeah, haha, of course you ignore my post. SL has no learning curve. It's a boring chat game.

OP UNINSTALL IT QUICK BEFORE YOU WASTE *REAL* MONEY ON IT


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

IRC with mobile 3d avatars instead of descriptions for you yiffing pleasure.  It just promotes laziness.  Get on TAPS like a real furfag.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Yeah, haha, of course you ignore my post. SL has no learning curve. It's a boring chat game.
> 
> OP UNINSTALL IT QUICK BEFORE YOU WASTE *REAL* MONEY ON IT



No You!

I have friends in it.

Beep you! You can't tell me what to do!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh Lawly


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2009)

killitkillitkillitkillitkillitNOW


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No You!
> 
> I have friends in it.
> 
> Beep you! You can't tell me what to do!



No, me? I should uninstall? I don't have the game.

What the fuck? I'm not telling you what to do. You aren't OP. All I said was that you going on about "hurr it has a steep learning curve" is retarded, there is no game play to have a learning curve in.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> No, me? I should uninstall? I don't have the game.
> 
> What the fuck? I'm not telling you what to do. You aren't OP. All I said was that you going on about "hurr it has a steep learning curve" is retarded, there is no game play to have a learning curve in.



Then how come ur attacking SL then?

hmmm?


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

Stop calling it a game, and please spell "your" properly, renaissancefan.

Why do you bother with SL when you can just...use IM or IRC for chatting/roleplaying?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Then how come ur attacking SL then?
> 
> hmmm?



I'm not attacking anything. I'm just saying a game that has no gameplay can't have a learning curve. There's no such thing as a learning curve in a game that just is about talking to friends.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I'm not attacking anything. I'm just saying a game that has no gameplay can't have a learning curve. There's no such thing as a learning curve in a game that just is about talking to friends.



WTF?

Stop calling it a game!

Linden Lab, the company that created the platform that is Second Life, is emphatic that their creation is not a game. â€œThere is no manufactured conflict, no set objective,â€ says spokesperson Catherine Smith. â€œItâ€™s an entirely open-ended experience.â€

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17538999/


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

Final Fantasy XI, Everquest2, and most every other MMORPG must not be games then.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Final Fantasy XI, Everquest2, and most every other MMORPG must not be games then.



Working InworldCurrently Being Moderated

Open Letter to Your Boss
Posted by Amanda Linden on Aug 19, 2009 3:08:57 PM Last week, I had the great pleasure of attending several sessions in the business track at the Second Life Community Convention (SLCC). One of the most interesting panels, entitled, â€œEnterprise and Virtual Worlds: The Value Proposition,â€ happened on Saturday morning. The entire room joined in on a lively conversation about how to address our collective bosses' common misconceptions about Second Life and convince them that itâ€™s not a game or a place filled with inappropriate content, but a powerful virtual workspace and collaboration platform.

Yes, we understand your need, as a virtual world and Second Life champion within your organization, to have more ammo to counter some of these arguments. In addition to the new Second Life Work microsite, focused exclusively on enterprises and governments in Second Life, we havet 5 case studies that showcase how IBM, NOAA, Navy, CIGNA, and Intel are benefiting from working inworld today, I've also crafted an open letter to your manager that tackles these misperception issues head on and helps to dispel the â€œfear factorâ€ about Second Life.

-----------------------cut/paste-----------------------

Hello <insert your manager's name here>,

Yesterday, when I mentioned that we should explore how working in Second Life can benefit us as a collaboration, learning, recruiting, and marketing tool, you raised several concerns that many enterprises and government organizations have about Second Life. I would like to share with you more information about how Second Life is a safe, secure, and powerful business tool we should consider using.

Second Life Solves Real Business Problems: Companies are using Second Life with good reason. With the drastic reduction to our travel budgets, and our teams scattered across many different locations, we need to look at more powerful collaboration technologies. Teleconference calls, video conferences, and web-based presentation sharing technologies are important, but they canâ€™t do what Second Life can. In fact, the Wall Street Journal published a story today on â€œThe Second Chance for Second Life,â€ focused on how large enterprises are working in Second Life and realizing tremendous ROI. I believe that we can yield a very positive return on our Second Life investment, as these companies have.

We Can Keep our Workspace and Data Secure: If we decide to get a private region, then we have complete control over who enters our area by tightly managing our access list. And, we can also keep our data secure. If youâ€™re worried about putting our data on Second Life servers, then we can stream our presentations and content into Second Life instead of placing the data directly in the workspace. And, if we want to put a life-size prototype of our super-secret product in Second Life, then there are many creative ways we implement extra layers of security such as making it invisible unless weâ€™re in the room. And, you might not know that nearly every branch of the U.S. military is using Second Life in some capacity and if they are comfortable working in Second Life, then that should ease our minds considerably. You can also check out articles on security in the Second Life KnowledgeBase: overview of Second Life security, voice chat privacy, configuring your corporate firewall for Second Life access, and how to create a secure space for a meeting

Second Life is the De Facto Leader in Virtual Worlds: There are several virtual world companies that are creating solutions for enterprises , but Second Life is the safest and best choice. Second Life is not only one of the oldest virtual worlds, originally launched in 2003, but itâ€™s also the largest, most successful, profitable, stable, and growing at an impressive clip.

Roughly 20% of the Fortune 1000s are Working in Second Life Today: Second Life is not a game. Large, multi-national organizations such as Manpower, Microsoft, Amazon, and many others, are all working in Second Life right nowâ€”holding meetings or events, conducting training, creating simulations and prototypes, recruiting, marketing, and selling products or services. There are currently 5 case studies on the new Second Life Work microsite that detail how these companies have saved money, increased revenue, enhanced innovation, and raised brand awareness. You'll also find some great recent articles in the news section of the microsite.

The Adult Content is Contained: Second Life is a 3D technology platform that can accommodate all kinds of activitiesâ€”for both work and play. Yes, there is some sexual content in Second Life, just as there is on the Internet or in any major city, but that doesnâ€™t mean that it will inhibit our professional virtual lives or impact our reputation. In fact, Linden Lab has recently taken steps to move Adult content from the mainland to a separate continent and to filter Adult search results. These initiatives mean that those who wish to avoid Adult content in Second Life can do so just as easily as they can on the Internet at large.

Letâ€™s Start Small and Build on Our Success: The good news is that getting started in Second Life is relatively inexpensive. We can start by renting space and when weâ€™re ready, we can purchase our own private or public region for about the cost of a few days' rental of a real world meeting room. Then, we can purchase content already available from many sources in Second Life or get help from a Solution Provider to create a customized, branded space. Based on what we typically spend on travel in a given month, weâ€™ll recoup our costs many times over very quickly. I have some ideas about how we can use the space to work on our current and upcoming initiatives. Once we get a pilot project started in Second Life, I have the feeling that weâ€™ll find additional ways that we can use our 3D work environment.

Defining our Success Metrics is Critical: I understand that every dollar that we spend needs to quantifiably benefit our business. As you can imagine, there are different things that we can measure to track our success in Second Life. For example, if we decide to produce a virtual event, then itâ€™s easy to calculate cost and carbon emission savings. In fact, ThinkBalm, an industry analyst firm, recently published a report about the Business Value of Virtual Worlds that has many examples of what different organizations have used as metrics. Take a look and then letâ€™s discuss how we can define our own metrics of success.

I hope that Iâ€™ve addressed your primary concerns about working in Second Life, but Iâ€™m sure that you have plenty of questions. Feel free to explore the new Second Life Work microsite and then letâ€™s contact the team at Linden Lab, the makers of Second Life, and find out how we can start working inworld, too.

-----------------------cut/paste-----------------------

Of course, this letter just highlights a few points about how we can work together to dispel common misperceptions and successfully champion Second Life as a place where real work gets done. So, letâ€™s use the comments area to continue the dialogue and suggest other ways we can help you get the good word out.

Big thanks to everyone who attended the session at SLCC and contributed to this post. More specifically, I would like to call out: June Peoples from Involve, Doug Thompson (SL: Dusan Writer) from Remedy and Metanomics, Jeff Barr from Amazon Web Services, Robert Bloomfield (SL: Beyers Sellers) from Cornell University and Metanomics, Peter Haik from Metaversatility, Glenn Fisher from Linden Lab, and Dan Parks from Virtualis

https://blogs.secondlife.com/communi...r-to-your-boss


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Stop calling it a game!
> 
> Linden Lab, the company that created the platform that is Second Life, is emphatic that their creation is not a game.



Thank you for proving my point. If it isn't a game, then it doesn't have a learning curve. It's a chat program.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

SL is boring.  I installed it, witnessed obscene things that perturb even me(and that's saying something) and promptly uninstalled it. You should do the same.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Words words words




What


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> SL is boring.  I installed it, witnessed obscene things that perturb even me(and that's saying something) and promptly uninstalled it. You should do the same.



You didn't realize that they moved all the "Adult" content to a region called Zindra and in 1.23.4 viewer are now requiring Age Verification before people can access adult content?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I don't play that rubbish MMO or any MMO. General time and money wasters.
> 
> Did you buy that or did you build it from scratch? I'm guessing the former because most furries are lazy and want the quick route for an avatar on there. There is the minority who actually put a lot of effort into avatars such as Flynn on FA.


and several other furs


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

That's what you get for becoming a Linden slave on Second Life.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Look if you want a Luskwood AV click search and click places and then Type Luskwood. Its easy. As for all you fuck SL bashers grow the fuck up SL is an ok program. If you don't like it thats fine but if someone asks for help at least try to be nice and not tell them to uninstall it. Its a small program any way. Also there are a lot of fun things to do. I take part in Final Fantasy RPs and I even play a small little MMO in SL. Now grow up help the guy out and quit dissing it even if you hate it


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 29, 2009)

We weren't dissing anyone.  We were giving a helpful tip on what to do now that he's installed it.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

We don't want him to spend tens of hundreds of hours "Chatting" on a graphical MUCK, which you can do elsewhere without all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> We don't want him to spend tens of hundreds of hours "Chatting" on a graphical MUCK, which you can do elsewhere without all the bells and whistles.


could you tell that to the Furc furs too then


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> could you tell that to the Furc furs too then



Yes, those fags too, who are PAYING to use wings or DRAGON AVATARS. How gullible can furries be to be ripped off for simple sprites like that?

And back to the topic, I would strongly suggest using IRC or IMs for chatting.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 30, 2009)

^ ABOVE ME YOU CAN SEE A FLAME WAR ^

Quick, would anyone like to go into my secret bunker?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> ^ ABOVE ME YOU CAN SEE A FLAME WAR ^
> 
> Quick, would anyone like to go into my secret bunker?




LoLOLOL U GUISE R TROLS BCUZ I DONT AGRE W/ U


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> LoLOLOL U GUISE R TROLS BCUZ I DONT AGRE W/ U



...Wut?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

You heard me.


----------



## cylenri (Aug 30, 2009)

i don't know why some of the people who well......disagree with the game itself think its just chatting. When i used to play the game myself cant say i spent more than a combined total of 30 minuets just chatting, i mean theres much more to do indeed. But thats aside from the point. Now yes yes you jokes of "install" and a repetitive form of such are funny indeed, but please no need to clutter the entire forum in it all, and I'm sure someone will reply with a .....stunningly witted remark of "I'm serious LOLOLL" or something along the lines. the point being SL attracts people or many kinds of reasons. scripting building exploring. sometimes chatting. etc etc. Id say more but I'm starting to sound like a brochure.

erm back on the topics original point. if your looking for avatars i believe theres a place thats a replica of a fur meet,
if i remember correctly it was secondlifes "rock city fur meet" or rcfm, inside they had a section that sold just about any avatar along the lines ever created, thats about the best place Ive found. but its been a while since Ive been to second life at all really. Good luck.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2009)

Proposal: separate Second Lifers into their own subsection located in TFL or B&B, either/or.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Proposal: separate Second Lifers into their own subsection located in TFL or B&B, either/or.
> 
> Yay or nay?



yay


----------



## Ziff (Aug 30, 2009)

okay I've thought about and.. I'm uninstalling it... I've got better things to do like TF2 and Fallout 3. also I can start up L4D again and try to get good again


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Just sad that everyone here is saying "uninstall it!" because THEY don't like it. If you find you like it, don't listen to them. If you find it disturbing, then by all means remove it. But decide for YOURSELF, don't follow people on here simply because THEY demand you remove it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 30, 2009)

Fun fact:
Everything you can do in SL, you can do in your real life too. Conclusion: SL is something for those people who are too pussy/lazy to do something in their real life, sitting in a comfty chair in front of a monitor and clicking various stuff is soooo much comfortable and easier. Why bother taking a shower, dress and go out with friends in a disco when YOU CAN DO ALL THAT WHEN SITTING IN FRONT OF YOUR COMPUTER WOOOOOT

That's why I never wanted to try out SL, because I knew it's just about my real life (when not worse) just the people are pixels.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Fun fact:
> Everything you can do in SL, you can do in your real life too. Conclusion: SL is something for those people who are too pussy/lazy to do something in their real life, sitting in a comfty chair in front of a monitor and clicking various stuff is soooo much comfortable and easier. Why bother taking a shower, dress and go out with friends in a disco when YOU CAN DO ALL THAT WHEN SITTING IN FRONT OF YOUR COMPUTER WOOOOOT
> 
> That's why I never wanted to try out SL, because I knew it's just about my real life (when not worse) just the people are pixels.



Can you walk outside your house and talk to someone half a world away? (Without a phone) It's far easier to meet people from other countries than to walk to some complete stranger and start talking to them. If you're bedridden (from illness) or it's difficult for you to leave the house, then SL is a good way to meet people.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Can you walk outside your house and talk to someone half a world away? (Without a phone) It's far easier to meet people from other countries than to walk to some complete stranger and start talking to them. If you're bedridden (from illness) or it's difficult for you to leave the house, then SL is a good way to meet people.


Wow, I can do that everywhere on the internet, you know.
Without wasting real money.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Without wasting real money.



And you can do that on SL too. You don't HAVE to spend a single penny. There IS a free account status available on SL. The Premium is just if you want to own land. But unlike MMOs like WoW, you're not forced to spend anything on SL. I know people on there that have been on there for years, and barely spent any money on it.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't go buy what other people are saying try it out if you like it then ok. And if you don't then uninstall it. Its a free game so its not like your losing money.

Me i enjoy the game it's excellent for just killing time or just to hang out with people who are to far away. Or to meet new people. Some times you just don't feel shooting zombies or running raids that's when i play second life.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

minx112 said:


> now wtf do I do?



To all the people saying "OMG LET HIM DECIDE", he asked us what we thought. "What should I do?" "Uninstall."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> To all the people saying "OMG LET HIM DECIDE", he asked us what we thought. "What should I do?" "Uninstall."



But shouting "OMFG! UNINSTALL IT NOW! IT'S THE CRAPPERS!" is a bit excessive... shouting at him and "demanding" he remove it was overkill. It's HIS computer, and HIS choice. *Shrug*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> But shouting "OMFG! UNINSTALL IT NOW! IT'S THE CRAPPERS!" is a bit excessive... shouting at him and "demanding" he remove it was overkill. It's HIS computer, and HIS choice. *Shrug*



Nobody is disputing that it's his computer or his choice.

He asked us, we answered. He doesn't seem to mind those answers.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 30, 2009)

make furry avatars and sell them
make IRL money


----------



## Skittle (Aug 30, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> No You!
> 
> I have friends in it.
> 
> Beep you! You can't tell me what to do!


I'm going troll on this one guys. He's too utterly pathetic to really think this shit.

Oh btw, lawl, internet friiiiiends.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2009)

minx112 said:


> okay I've thought about and.. I'm uninstalling it... I've got better things to do like TF2 and Fallout 3. also I can start up L4D again and try to get good again



Awesome choice bro. At least you'll be shooting and blowing shit up..


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Conclusion: SL is something for those people who are too pussy/lazy to do something in their real life



Don't you think thats a little rude. Well you can do a lot of things in real life that you can do in do in SL. Can you go to some fictional world and make your own story in real life? No. Can you see how your dream house will be before you build it in real life? No. SL is great for building and show off a fully rendered model of a finished project at no cost. Also its much more easier to talk to people across sea on SL. I have a lot of friends all over the states and in Europe. I don't have much of a licence or car to go see them and talking on a messenger is boring as hell is nothing but text.

Any way on topic. Sorry to hear that you uninstalled it would have been fun to show you around.

 Also don't ask these guys what you should do any more. They'll always usually tell you to uninstall it


----------



## Asswings (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually, Baron, there is a bit of a learning curve to SL. The tutorial doesn't explain shit.

And there's ESPECIALLY one if you ever want to start modding and building things so your avatar doesn't look like everyone else's. If you actually get into that bit it's a lot of fun. If you don't, it's true, there isn't much point. 

I stopped playing 'cause most of my friends stopped, and I really wasn't into the community, there. But it is fun, if you give it a chance and find a group to 'take you in' persay. 

Also, I find it hilarious that you're going OMG UNISTALLL towards this when you get mad at people saying the same thing about WoW. Let's not be hypocritical, kay?






(That's partially my avatar, though now I have a huge robot arm, and a steampunk ironman-esque heart-window thing.)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> words



I played SL for two years. There's nothing to do other than talk to people and build things that you sell for e-money to buy e-penises with and have e-sex. Yeah, the economy thing is pretty cool because you can convery e-money to real money and the other way around, but in the amount of time it would take to make a real profit off of anything you could get a job and make probably 10 times as much.

I know that the next poster is going to say something like "BUT THIS ISN'T A JOB IT'S A GAME" and yeah, that might be true, but when a game starts paying me with something that can be turned into IRL money, I consider it a job.

It's a chat program that tries to get you to spend money, that's all.




> Also, I find it hilarious that you're going OMG UNISTALLL towards this when you get mad at people saying the same thing about WoW. Let's not be hypocritical, kay?



No, what I get pissed about is when people say "oh I've never played [game] but I KNOW IT SUCKS OMG DON'T BUY/PLAY IT".


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol this thread.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I played SL for two years. There's nothing to do other than talk to people and build things that you sell for e-money to buy e-penises with and have e-sex. Yeah, the economy thing is pretty cool because you can convery e-money to real money and the other way around, but in the amount of time it would take to make a real profit off of anything you could get a job and make probably 10 times as much.
> 
> I know that the next poster is going to say something like "BUT THIS ISN'T A JOB IT'S A GAME" and yeah, that might be true, but when a game starts paying me with something that can be turned into IRL money, I consider it a job.
> 
> ...




FFS it's not a game! it's a platform!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I played SL for two years. There's nothing to do other than talk to people and build things that you sell for e-money to buy e-penises with and have e-sex. Yeah, the economy thing is pretty cool because you can convery e-money to real money and the other way around, but in the amount of time it would take to make a real profit off of anything you could get a job and make probably 10 times as much.
> 
> I know that the next poster is going to say something like "BUT THIS ISN'T A JOB IT'S A GAME" and yeah, that might be true, but when a game starts paying me with something that can be turned into IRL money, I consider it a job.
> 
> ...


Then can I have the right to say WoW sucks BUT you can play it due to you find it fun.

cause I played it...not my cup of tea


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Then can I have the right to say WoW sucks BUT you can play it due to you find it fun.
> 
> cause I played it...not my cup of tea



Same here


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 30, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> FFS it's not a game! it's a platform!


 What?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> Then can I have the right to say WoW sucks BUT you can play it due to you find it fun.
> 
> cause I played it...not my cup of tea



Um, yes. You can say that. I don't know why you're trying to prove this point, it was never disputed.



> FFS it's not a game! it's a platform!



It's a game. Get off your high horse. You play it for fun, and it's a video game. It's a game. Jesus.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Um, yes. You can say that. I don't know why you're trying to prove this point, it was never disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game. Get off your high horse. You play it for fun, and it's a video game. It's a game. Jesus.



It's not a game. Linden Lab says it isn't a game.

Many businesses like IBM in it don't consider SL a game.

So if they say it isn't a game,it isn't a game.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It's a game. Get off your high horse. You play it for fun, and it's a video game. It's a game. Jesus.



Not a game, more of a sim, like Harvest Moon or The Sims.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not a game, more of a sim, like Harvest Moon or The Sims.




You are quite possibly the single most stupid person in this thread.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You are quite possibly the single most stupid person in this thread.



To me, to be a game a thing has to have a goal of some sort like a quest.

SL doesn't have any goal in it so it isn't a game.

Of course there are games in it like Zyngo.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> It's not a game. Linden Lab says it isn't a game.
> 
> Many businesses like IBM in it don't consider SL a game.
> 
> So if they say it isn't a game,it isn't a game.



I say it is a game, so it is a game.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You are quite possibly the single most stupid person in this thread.



Congrats on getting an infraction.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I say it is a game, so it is a game.



Does it have a goal like killing a monster or something like that?

if it doesn't, then it isn't a game.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I say it is a game, so it is a game.



I love people with the "I say it is, and my word is fact, therefore _I'M_ right, and _YOU'RE_ wrong!" attitude...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Congrats on getting an infraction.




Actually it was justified.  You blatantly pointed out two famous video games as not being video games.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Does it have a goal like killing a monster or something like that?
> 
> if it doesn't, then it isn't a game.



The goal is to be social, sell things and make money. Goal. Game.

You can stop now.



> I love people with the "I say it is, and my word is fact, therefore I'M right, and YOU'RE wrong!" attitude...



Yeah, yeah. You mean exactly like OP is doing?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Actually it was justified.



A. It was rude
B. It was unnecessary
C. It was unprovoked

So how was it justified?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> A. It was rude
> B. It was unnecessary
> C. It was unprovoked
> 
> So how was it justified?




Because you were incorrect~


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Lock please


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Because you were incorrect~



That doesn't justify your post. The Sims is a SIM (Why do you think it's CALLED "The Sims"??) as is Harvest Moon. There is no real "goal" to them.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That doesn't justify your post. The Sims is a SIM (Why do you think it's CALLED "The Sims"??) as is Harvest Moon. There is no real "goal" to them.



what

Both games have a goal. Make money and get as much of the nice stuff as you can.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> what
> 
> Both games have a goal. Make money and get as much of the nice stuff as you can.




Omg, that's what Second Life's goal is.  Also to yiff all the furiends.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> what
> 
> Both games have a goal. Make money and get as much of the nice stuff as you can.



But there's no real goal, like rescue the Princess, or beat the bad guy. It's just get money, money and more money, and buy crap that you don't need.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Along with verious other things


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 30, 2009)

Wtf, Harvest Moon is _so_ a game, I really don't know where you got that sick idea from.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> But there's no real goal, like rescue the Princess, or beat the bad guy. It's just get money, money and more money, and buy crap that you don't need.



Correction you do need to buy somethings to take part in certain activites like RPing. Combat systems,weapons,magic (if used)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Correction you do need to buy somethings to take part in certain activites like RPing. Combat systems,weapons,magic (if used)



You don't NEED to do RP. Nor do you have to "buy", you can get freebies all over.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That doesn't justify your post. The Sims is a SIM (Why do you think it's CALLED "The Sims"??) as is Harvest Moon. There is no real "goal" to them.



A simulation game, and the sims and harvest moon both have goals, you can just continue playing once you have reached the goals. Is that really new in games? Being able to play after beating it?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You don't NEED to do RP. Nor do you have to "buy", you can get freebies all over.



Are you stupid? All the freebie crap is flagged as griefer stuff. I was just saying you have to in certain sims


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Are you stupid? All the freebie crap is flagged as griefer stuff



lolwut? And knock off with calling people stupid unless you want an infraction too. It's completely uncalled for and unnecessary.


----------



## Seas (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol @ the amount of trolls in this thread. Quite entertaining.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> lolwut? And knock off with calling people stupid unless you want an infraction too. It's completely uncalled for and unnecessary.



Do it! You think I really care? You appearently do not pay attention to sim rules anymore. If its a freebie that isn't from them its not allowed


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Do it! You think I really care? You appearently do not pay attention to sim rules anymore. If its a freebie that isn't from them its not allowed



I've gotten freebies from legitimate stores. Look around, they're there and perfectly allowed.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Lol @ the amount of trolls in this thread. Quite entertaining.




I don't see any.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Lol @ the amount of trolls in this thread. Quite entertaining.



Mention Second Life and the trolls come running


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

SURE IS TROLLIN IN HERE


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 30, 2009)

Surprising though,that on this board we can argue about whether SL is a game or not.

Because one law forum i won't mention here,people were calling it a stupid game and i was trying to explain to them that it isn't a game and i got censored.

But isn't that considered a form of censorship?

to silence views that don't agree with you,because i live in america and i believe in free speech on the internet and IRL. and i feel if someone doesn't like something then they should put up or shut up.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I've gotten freebies from legitimate stores. Look around, they're there and perfectly allowed.



This is true but they can tell by the script time


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 30, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> i live in america and i believe in free speech on the internet



Lol, no. Internet =/= America. Freedom of speech doesn't apply here, nor do you even need to bring it up. Nobody is censoring anything.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Lol, no. Internet =/= America. Freedom of speech doesn't apply here, nor do you even need to bring it up. Nobody is censoring anything.




stfu u lier da intarnets are 100% amurricen


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 30, 2009)

I see no point to have this thread to continue much longer, since the OP had posted saying that he's resolving his current issue, so I'm hereby closing this thread.


----------

